# [SOLVED] Does reformat of drive get rid of all the viruses, malwares, spwares?



## soham100 (Dec 18, 2008)

Hello,

Let me be frank here .. I was using pirated copy of XP till now .. But then after going through a mental, physical and financial trauma coz of viruses, spywares, malwares etc, I realized the ned of genuine and original software .. So I ordered genuine copy of XP SP3 and it;s on its way ..

Now before I install that, I need to know when I will insert the new CD of genuine XP and will start formating the drive, will it remove all the in-placed viruses, malwares etc from the harddrive or not ?? .. Do I need to do anything before formating the drive and installing the new genuine XP??

Please help me with this .. I hv had enough of nightmares ..

And very important thing: SAY NO TO PIRACY AND PIRATED SOFTWARES


----------



## Acenator (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Does reformat of drive get rid of all the viruses, malwares, spwares?*

As long as you do a full format, there is little chance of the viruses coming back. If you want to be as sure as possible that the viruses won't come back, then I suggest that you use dban to wipe the hard drive before reformatting and installing windows.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Does reformat of drive get rid of all the viruses, malwares, spwares?*

It is just plain wise to stay away from any cracked software. I think you will find, in most cases, the person who cracked the program has also inserted script for their benefit or for malicious purpose.


----------



## Mike50551 (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Does reformat of drive get rid of all the viruses, malwares, spwares?*

When you reformat your hard drive it deletes all Data and Information on the hard drive, nothing is left, you have to re-execute what type of drive it is also, Fat32 Etc Etc..


----------



## blue_fyre (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: Does reformat of drive get rid of all the viruses, malwares, spwares?*

If you choose format then install, everything will be overwritten a couple of times. The viruses or malware won't come back, unless they are recovered using special stuff. When you have the geuine one installed, install Microsoft Security Essentials on it. Its beta is not available to everyone but you can download a clean copy from Softpedia.


----------



## soham100 (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Does reformat of drive get rid of all the viruses, malwares, spwares?*

I formatted the harddisk and installed new copy of Windows Xp .. it did get rid of all the viruses, spywares etc and my PC is running so smooth now .. 

TOUCHWOOD !!

Thanks for all your help and support ..

You guys rock !!


----------



## Freeze Support™ (Aug 28, 2009)

It'd probably be best to backup the files you're sure aren't infected (only the necessary ones). Once you've got your essential files secure, conduct a full format to ensure nothing is left. Once you've installed the new Service Pack, feel free to install the backed-up files once more. Good luck.


----------

